# neo nintendo64 myth cart and the neo snes myth cart



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 19, 2010)

hi i was thinking to buy those neo nintendo64 myth cart and the super nintendo neo snes myth cart and i have american nintendo64 system and a super nintendo american system

http://gbatemp.net/t227739-neo-n64-myth-cart-review
http://www.ic2005.com/shop/product.php?pro...at=0&page=1


http://gbatemp.net/t226219-neo-snes-myth-cart-review
http://www.ic2005.com/shop/product.php?pro...at=0&page=1

thanks in advance


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't spend that much money on them. It'd be a whole lot cheaper to buy an N64 to PC adapter, any PC Gamepad, and then just emulate from there. Even better, if you have a Wii, hack it. May not completely solve your needs for N64, but SNES is practically flawless.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

You should get the SNES Powerpak instead, from here: RetroUSB.

Easier, with better compatibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheaper too.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

Hacking the wii would be alot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sure its not perfect, but what is?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 20, 2010)

Does shoptemp stock these products? No. Does this thread have anything to do with shoptemp at all? No it does not. I warned you about this yesterday, stop making non shoptemp related topics in this section.


----------

